# Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!



## Hai-Happen (12. August 2010)

Moin!

Fahre im September mit meiner Familie nach Göhren (Rügen).

Grundsätzlich wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich das Angeln im September auf die Meerforellen überhaupt lohnt, bzw. ob ich die Angelsachen gleich zu Hause lassen kann...???

Zum anderen bin ich nicht so der Spezi auf dem Gebiet der Meerforellenangelei... Bin sonst eher so der Zanderangler in der Elbe!

Muß ich mir eigentlich neues Angelgeschirr zulegen oder kann ich da auf meine "normalen" Spinnruten mit relativ steifer Aktion und WG so um die 20-50 Gramm zurückgreifen?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand nützliche Tip´s zum Angeln auf Meerforelle in dieser Region geben!

Besten Dank im Vorwege!

Basti.


----------



## DropShotter (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Moin!

Denk bitte auch daran, dass vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember Schonzeit für Mefo ist!

Außerdem darfst du max. 3 Stk. am Tag fangen!

Ich war selber noch nicht los auf Mefo! Hab gehört, dass vor Dranske ganz gut sein soll! Allerdings heisst die MeFo nicht umsonst "Fisch der 1000 Würfe"!

Ich denk mal mit Boot und / oder Angelguide stehen die Chancen besser! Im April / Mai stehen sind die MeFo's wohl eher zu bekommen!

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## Mr. B (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Moin, 

also Du kannst es sicherlich probieren. Aber wenn, solltest Du spät Abends bis Nachts, oder ganz früh ans Wasser gehen. Dann steigen die Chancen. Auch wenn es im Sommer wirklich nicht so einfach ist. 
Zur Ausrüstung: Die Angel sollte sich schon im 2,70 bis 3 Meter Bereich befinden. Mit dem Wurfgewicht kommst Du wohl noch hin. Wie schon geschrieben solltest Du auf jeden Fall die Schonzeiten beachten. 
Rund um Göhren gibt es auf jeden Fall auch ein paar Stellen, wo man es auf MeFo versuchen kann. Tipps kriegst Du auch noch hier auf der Insel in den Angelgeschäften. 

Gruß Boris


----------



## Broiler (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Was die Location betrifft, bist du in Göhren für die Mefoangelei nicht unbedingt an der richtigen Stelle, da ist der Norden rund um Kap Arkona bis Dranske wesentlich besser, aber da bist du auch in einer halben Stunde Fahrzeit. Ich würde auf jeden Fall dem Angelladen in Bergen mal einen Besuch abstatten, der Jung ist ganz nett und gibt dir sicherlich Tips nicht nur fürs Tackle. Ich würde um die Zeit eher den Boddenhechten nachstellen, die sich langsam wieder in die Bodden ziehen, weil das Wasser kälter wird. Da gibts auch viele schöne Stellen. Zu empfehlen ist der Angelführer Rügen vom Rapsbande Verlag. das ist ein super Begleiter für den Angler auf Rügen. In Göhren gibts übrigens auch nen Guide und Bootsverleiher. da musste vom Stadtzentrum aus den steilen berg richtung Süden runterfahren zum Sportplatz und Schiffsmuseum, da fährste an dem Schild und kleinen Häuschen vorbei. Wäre auch noch eine Alternative.

Deine Zanderrute kannste für den Anfang ruhig nehmen, ich hatte zu Beginn auch nichts anderes, jetzt fische ich ne Daiwa Meerforellenrute Infinity Q und die ist Klasse. Also dann petri und viel Erfolg:vik: broiler


----------



## Hai-Happen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Denk bitte auch daran, dass vom 15. September bis 14. Dezember Schonzeit für Mefo ist!


 
Oh man, fahren genau am 15.09. los:c!!!

Dann hat sich ja alles weitere in Sachen Mefo für dieses Jahr erledigt...

Trotzdem möchte ich erstmal allen für die prompten und wertvollen Tip´s danken!!!#6

Gruß Basti.


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*



Hai-Happen schrieb:


> Oh man, fahren genau am 15.09. los:c!!!Dann hat sich ja alles weitere in Sachen Mefo für dieses Jahr erledigt...



Dann lasse Rügen links liegen und fahr nach SH auf Fehmarn ,da must halt nur die angefärbten wieder reinsetzen#6


----------



## Hai-Happen (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Dann lasse Rügen links liegen und fahr nach SH auf Fehmarn ,da must halt nur die angefärbten wieder reinsetzen#6


 
:q Wenn das so einfach wäre... Haben uns dort schon ein Haus gemietet...Fahre ja nicht nur zum Angeln dort hin, soll ja in erster Linie Familienurlaub sein!

Naja, aber wenn ich schonmal da bin  #: ... sollte doch die ein oder andere freie Stunde zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## volkerm (12. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Hallo,

meld Dich mal per pm.
Suche immer Mitfahrer für Bootstouren auf dem Strelasund,
Hecht geht eigentlich immer recht zuverlässig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## komander-x (24. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

gillt die schonzeit für alle mefos auf rügen.oder auch nur für die im Laichkleid???


----------



## xfishbonex (24. August 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

in mv darft du überhaubt nicht mehr angeln auf mefos :qbei uns in sh ja alles was silber ist und lose schuppen hat geht in die küche lg andre


----------



## mhpastor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Hallo Angelfreunde

ich verstehe das nicht so richtig mit den Schonzeiten#q ! Auf meiner Jahresangelberechtigung steht drauf das die Meerforelle Schonzeit hat vom 1.09.2010-31.3.2011. Auf der Jahresangelerlaubnis für die Ostsee finde ich überhaupt keine Maße. Jetzt lese ich hier im Forum das die MF von September bis Dezember im Meer geschützt ist. Etwas Amtliches konnte ich nirgens im Netz finden. Hat da wer ne Seite wo das genau drauf steht???

mfg


----------



## Salty Waterboy (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Hi,
ganz einfach. die Mefos in der Ostsee haben die schonzeit, die auf der Ostseekarte steht und die Mefos (Aufsteiger) die du in den Bächen findest/versehentlich fängst, die Schonzeit die im LAV-Schein steht.

So wurde mir das erklärt, stand nämlich vor der selben Frage.:q

Gruß Belly


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Einfach mal hier klicken  #h#h


----------



## mhpastor (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Meerforellen im September auf Rügen?!*

Danke euch....:vik:mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen#6

MfG mhpastor


----------

